# The North American Reformed Seminary? opinions?



## BrianOrr (Dec 10, 2010)

I didn't see anywhere that this school had been discussed about, but are their any students or faculty on this forum that can give any feedback? A free seminary sounds a bit enticing, but is it "worth" it.

Thanks


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 10, 2010)

Larry Bray is the President of TNARS. 

THE NORTH AMERICAN REFORMED SEMINARY

Here is his profile on the Puritanboard.

http://www.puritanboard.com/members/larryjf/

To do a search on the PB type in TNARS. There are posts concerning it on the Puritanboard.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 10, 2010)

As with most threads on seminaries in general, but distance education and unaccredited seminaries in particular, it depends on what you're looking for. If you want to teach one day, or if you want to get into a PhD program at an accredited seminary, no unaccredited, distance education seminary will probably suffice. 

Likewise, because TNARS hasn't been around a long time, it's as yet unclear, from what I've gathered on other threads, whether or not men can be/have been ordained with a TNARS M.Div. in the PCA/OPC or other similar denominations. The best thing you do there is dialogue with those in your denomination/family of churches who are in charge of credentials, and see if it would be acceptable for ordination.

So you just have to decide what you're wanting the degree for, where you will use it, and whether or not you have the discipline for distance education. I'm almost done with my degree from RTS-Virtual, which is accredited, and it has definitely taken self-motivation and discipline to get everything done, more than when I was on campus. So the answer to your question is found in what type of learner you are and in what you want from the degree.


----------



## BrianOrr (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been going to college online at Liberty University, so the online learning is actually more motivational for me. I hate the idea of having to go to school. I don't want to be a college teacher nor do I desire to spend time getting a PhD. If my calling is to be a pastor, then what should accreditation mean? If the curriculum looks solid and the teachers have solid backgrounds and have done well in educating men for pastoral-ship then that should the most important thing. Your thoughts?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 11, 2010)

You may think that your education was top notch, but unfortunately churches may look you over if your education is from some unheard of seminary and the other applicants are all from well respected seminaries.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 12, 2010)

BrianOrr said:


> I didn't see anywhere that this school had been discussed about, but are their any students or faculty on this forum that can give any feedback? A free seminary sounds a bit enticing, but is it "worth" it.
> 
> Thanks


Depends, as others have noted, on what "worth" means to you. If you are seeking the credential for ordination purposes, you need to be working with your local session/presbytery. TNARS is very up front about the matter and accreditation at its web site.

AMR


----------



## larryjf (Dec 12, 2010)

You can see some info on our recognition here...
TNARS Recognition/Affiliation

We are online and unaccredited, which is important to keep in mind while considering it.

To read a critical point of view regarding online seminary, you can read R. Scott Clark's article, "Why Pastors Need a Seminary Education," starting on page 57 of our journal...
http://www.tnars.net/books/Journal.pdf


----------

